
The Zens Liberty is the AirPower wireless charger that Apple couldn’t make - thoughtsimple
https://www.theverge.com/21242641/zens-liberty-review-wireless-charger-apple-airpower-coils-qi-charging-price
======
thoughtsimple
They seem to have beaten Nomad & Aira to market.

[https://nomadgoods.com/pages/base-station-
pro](https://nomadgoods.com/pages/base-station-pro)

